# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Muere Chita.

## REEGE

*Fuente:efeverde.com*

La famosa acompañante de Tarzán, que tuvo cerca de una decena de chimpancés que la sustituyeron en rodajes de secuencias de la saga, recibió en 2006, con motivo de su 74 cumpleaños, un homenaje y el premio Calabuch por sus méritos artísticos en el Festival Internacional de Cine de Comedia de Peñíscola.

----------


## sergi1907

Para los que tenemos ya una cierta edad es una pena, quién no recuerda a esta simpática mona?

----------


## ben-amar

> Para los que tenemos ya una cierta edad es una pena, quién no recuerda a esta simpática mona?


Mono, era un mono. Aunque para España, en la peli, fuese hembra.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Tarzan era la película preferida de todos los niños como yo, je,je.
En aquella época ver un chimpancés no era fácil, África estaba muuuu lejos, no había casi televisor y la radio las imágenes te las tenia que imaginar.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

